# Need ID please



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Ok... so what is the name of this one










Similar to my L. guinea in leaf size/shape and vein but grows faster and branches much more. Here is my guinea in same tank


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

that's Ludwigia inclinata....similar to 'cuba' and 'araguaia' but not 'verticillate'

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=195&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

It can get a nice orange hue, can be variable with different setups. Actually one of my favorite plants!


----------

